# Want Beans TODAY!



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

Hey all,

I've just taken delivery of my Classic and some other bits but don't have any beans,







and would like a play tonight!









I only have a blade grinder for now (will be upgrading this ASAP)

But, I would like to be able to have a play and drink tonight.... so options in town I have:

Starbucks, costa, Pumphrey's and a few places like Fenwick & Morrisons.

Any thoughts what would be the best bet for a temp coffee until I have a chance to look around on-line for better beans, thanks.









Thomas


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Sounds like Newcastle.

Surely Pumphreys? No question I'd think. They're a good roaster from what I've heard, although I haven't used their beans.


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

Yes, Newcastle!









Thanks, I'll have a wonder up and get some beans.

Cheers, Thomas.


----------



## profspudhed (Mar 18, 2011)

Don't know from pumphreys but sainsbo do an ok tanzanian peaberry and if your lucky union hand roasted (although its usually ground only in our local store) avoid tesco at all costs their "finest" range are bloody awful

Sent from my HTC Dream using Tapatalk


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

Cool thanks.

Picked up some from Pumphreys.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Pumphreys without a doubt

Also pop into Coolaboola for some Union (I think they still use Union)

Hope you managed to get something


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

Thanks Glenn, I did get some and got my little area all set up, but had a bit of a mess when the espresso shot out the sides of the porta filter!!! not sure if I was too firm with the tamper or not enough or too much coffee. I'll have a search and see if I can see why that happened.


----------



## carbonkid85 (Jan 19, 2011)

Were you using the pressurised baskets, thomss? They apparently have a tendency to spit coffee all over the place if you forget to put in the little black nozzle thing first.

Ditch the pressurised baskets and invest in a non-pressurised double. All the usual places stock them!


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

interesting thanks for the reply.

I tried with both the baskets that came in the box which I guess is a single and a double, both of which look like they have a tiny little hole on the bottom of them.

I found two little rings (black rubber sort of thing) in the sink after I cleaned everything so I guess one is for the wand (the wand shot off as I must have tried to steam without the rubber ring on!!! doh) and other ring must be for the the porta filter?

I thought I done so much reading but clearly missed a few key parts last night as first as I was tested the wand with water in the pitcher the wand shot off and send water everywhere and then I tried to make an espresso and send coffee shooting everywhere, then I cleaned everything down and gave my hand a good burning on the underside of the machine!!! amazing, quite funny, apart from I didn't get to try any drinks yet, LOL!


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

If the machine is 2nd hand (you didn't say) then you might well need a new group head gasket (seal), as they go hard over time. See here...

http://www.happydonkey.co.uk/gaggiaspareparts.html

BTW, Pumphreys are also one of the registered BSA City & Guilds Barista Skills training centres. If you haven't had any training already, you'll learn lots of good stuff on one of their day courses. One of the forum members here has been and recommended it.

http://www.pumphreys-coffee.co.uk/products/training/


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

the machine is brand new.

thanks!


----------



## carbonkid85 (Jan 19, 2011)

Gaggia frustratingly sell their new machines with pressurised baskets now. Take a look at the picture on here: http://www.home-barista.com/tips/crema-disappears-quickly-t16590.html

You have the basket on the left but I much prefer the regular, non-pressurised one on the right. In the bag your baskets were packaged in, there should have been a tiny plastic nozzle piece. If you place that in the portafilter before slotting in the basket, it will stop your coffee from spraying all over the place!


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

Ah ha, yes makes sense, thanks for your reply.

Since I found the two little rubber rings I've simply popped them both on the wand, but one must be for the porta filter then!

I'm learning, back to it tonight when I get in from work! Hopefully I'll get a drink this time.









Once I recover from my initial spend I'll get some more bits including a none pressurised basket.

I want some syrups and a caramel sauce too!


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

MikeHag said:


> BTW, Pumphreys are also one of the registered BSA City & Guilds Barista Skills training centres. If you haven't had any training already, you'll learn lots of good stuff on one of their day courses. One of the forum members here has been and recommended it.


That would be me! And I can thoroughly recommend it. I went with years of home espresso making experience behind me, but still regard it as a pivotal moment in the improvement of my shots. Wish that I'd done it years ago.

More on this thread, or contact me direct if you want more info:

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?3287-Barista-Training-Pumphreys-Coffee


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

Ahhhhhh can't find the little pin that goes in the porterfilta. (It is the pressurized baskets that I have)

It arrived a few days ago from Amazon, will have to send them an email.

Can you get this pin from any suppliers on here?

Thanks again, Thomas


----------



## Edwin (Feb 20, 2011)

Unfortunately you can't get one by itself... I lost mine within a couple of days too.

Get a standard basket instead - the results are better too.


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

I don't even remember seeing the thing! I still have the option to send it back for a replacement with Amazon, bit of a hassle though. I'll more than likely buy another basket, but since it literally just arrived 2 days ago I think I prefer to try the basket that came with it a few times, just for the sake of it.


----------

